# Bio media for Rena



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

whats the difference with this Bio Media, can i just use one of them, the bio rings ceramic is expensive and thinking just buy the Fluval bio ring as a replcemant, but i saw this star by Rena and wondring if i can use this individually for my Biological filtration purposes


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You can use any brand of Ceramic rings that you want for your particular filter. Some bio-media has more surface area then others where more good bacteria can grow, other than that it is basically the same. Which each individual company markets for their own brand of filter, choosing the price they want.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

In my XP3 I stack the first basket w/ the sponges it came with.
The second basket is full of Eheim Bio Rings (Cheapest)
The third basket has Eheim Ehfisubstrat (Also cheap) w/ the micro pad on top.

My XP2 has the first basket w/ the sponges it came with
The second one is divided, the bottom half has Eheim Ehfimech Pro.
The second half of the top basket has half Eheim Ehfimech Pro and half micro pad.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

in xp2 how many foam pad and micro pad has it?

First basket is micro pad right?
second would be bio ring or other Bio- chem media
bottom basket is combination of 20 and 30 Foam pad by rena

Im thinking about your suggestion leno, xp2 in a 29 gal. im just curious with the current. but i think i can lower that by using the flow regulator and spraybar


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

From bottom to too my XP2 goes.....
1st tray: 2 coarse pads
divider
2 fine pads

2nd tray: Eheim Ehfimech Pro 
divider
Eheim Ehfimech Pro / micro pad on top.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

you can use whatever bio media in the xp3 as long as it fits.


----------



## Lono (Aug 15, 2006)

eklikewhoa said:


> you can use whatever bio media in the xp3 as long as it fits.


Yup, that's why I use Eheim Media.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm wondering if you need a filter bag for the ehein Ehfisubstrate? I'm gonna order some for my xp3. Also, whats the difference between the pro and regular? I think I'm gonna order pro.

And this will be my set up
Tray 3(top)
[micropad
[divider
[ceramic rings
Tray 2(middle)
[rena bio stars/Ehfisubstrate
[Divider
[rena bio stars/Ehfisubstrate
Tray 1(bottom)
[pads
[divider
[Pads

Is this a good set up? Should I use on tray bio stars and one tray ehfisubstrate, or just both ehfisubstrate? 

Thank you and sorry for the old post bump xD

Also, I'm buying off of kensfish, so will 1 liter of the ehfisubstrate be enough for the 2 trays?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

For the ehfisubstrat I would use a media bag....for the ehfisubstrat pro there is no need.

I would probably go with 2L


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Woah, 2l xD

2l takes up only 1 tray D: Man, sorta expensive, but ok.
And I should get that instead of the rena biostars ya?

Thanks!

And a little off topic question, but did anyone else have a super hard time getting the hose into the inlet and outlet pipes that go into the tank? I could only probably get in about 1.25 in or 1.5 before I gave up xD


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I went out to the LFS and got a box of sintered glass rings for cheap and filled my filter with that.

With the hoses try dipping the ends in hot water to get them to stretch more.


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Yeah, pretty much none of my LFS has good media. The only thing I've seen was a box of ceramic rings that filled one tray for $9, and a huge box of bio balls for a wet dry system.


----------

